# Vertikaler Text in Freehand 10



## Sensimilla (12. Juli 2004)

Kann es sein, daß es bei Freehand kein vertikales Textwerkzeug gibt? 

Ich kann es nicht glauben, aber leider habe ich gestern sehr viel Zeit mit der Suche danach verbracht. Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen (auch wenn ich als Webdesignerin schon ein bißchen beschämt bin.....)

 Vielen Dank, wem auch immer!

Bettina


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Juli 2004)

Hi,
gibt es nicht! Du mußt nach jedem Buchstaben Return drücken oder aber den Text um 90 Grad drehen (kommt drauf an wie der Text vertikal sein soll).
Einzelne Buchstaben untereinander ist typografisch gesehen sowieso eine Totsünde.

MFG


----------



## Beppone (28. Juli 2004)

Na aber Logo geht das, schon mindestens seit Freehand 3.

Nachdem Freehand mit Textrahmen arbeitet, wird jeder Text (ja, auch einzelne Wörter)
vertikal dargestellt, wenn man den Textrahmen nur schmal  und lang genug anlegt
(das geht durch ziehen an einem der Eck-Anfasser des Textrahmens).

Bep


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Juli 2004)

Stimmt ja, hab das so irgendwie übersehen.


----------



## Sensimilla (29. Juli 2004)

Vielen Dank euch beiden!

Eigentlich echt umständlich, oder? Da sollte sich Macromedia mal eine Scheibe bei Photoshop abschneiden. 

Servus!

Sensimilla


----------

